# Illegal aliens driving uber?



## doctor fuber

any other people out there think this is a significant amount of ubers in your city?


----------



## Anzac

They would need get a newish car. And a driver license and insurance. Not so easy for an illegal alien.


----------



## Chicago-uber




----------



## John Anderson

Anzac said:


> They would need get a newish car. And a driver license and insurance. Not so easy for an illegal alien.


This is doable in many states.


----------



## UberHammer

Anzac said:


> They would need get a newish car. And a driver license and insurance. Not so easy for an illegal alien.


Or just buy a disgruntled drivers account.


----------



## The Kid

In California it's possible, but not likely. Most illegals can make much more money in construction, gardening or cleaning houses.


----------



## John Anderson

UberHammer said:


> Or just buy a disgruntled drivers account.


A man named


The Kid said:


> In California it's possible, but not likely. Most illegals can make much more money in construction, gardening or cleaning houses.


Don't forget Burger King. Illegals at Burger King make more flipping burgers than flipping corners. And in California, they have MediCal.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

doctor fuber said:


> any other people out there think this is a significant amount of ubers in your city?


...if you are referring to undocumented workers, the answer is yes. But many are just too smart to do Uber


----------



## observer

John Anderson said:


> A man named
> 
> Don't forget Burger King. Illegals at Burger King make more flipping burgers than flipping corners. And in California, they have MediCal.


Undocumented immigrants are ineligible for MediCal.


----------



## John Anderson

observer said:


> Undocumented immigrants are ineligible for MediCal.


Not the dreamers. And don't forget, the next president will be Hispanic.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

The Kid said:


> In California it's possible, but not likely. Most illegals can make much more money in construction, gardening or cleaning houses.


Now at $0.70 a mile, any job pays more than Uber. Spinning signs pays more!


----------



## John Anderson

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Now at $0.70 a mile, any job pays more than Uber. Spinning signs pays more!


As does a 5th grade lemonade stand.


----------



## observer

John Anderson said:


> Not the dreamers. And don't forget, the next president will be Hispanic.


Dreamers are now "temporarily documented" and are a very small segment of the immigrant population. I doubt the next president will be hispanic, but sometime in the next couple decades it is possible.


----------



## John Anderson

observer said:


> Dreamers are now "temporarily documented" and are a very small segment of the immigrant population. I doubt the next president will be hispanic, but sometime in the next couple decades it is possible.


The next guy will be Hispanic. I believe it in my heart. And why do you believe it will tak decades?


----------



## Uberdawg

doctor fuber said:


> any other people out there think this is a significant amount of ubers in your city?


They are putting anyone on the street with a pulse and an '05 Civic. I saw it firsthand at the Uber office. Guy could barely speak English, was new to town but he was an Uber driver. He may have been totally legal but what difference does it make? He still could not speak the language and he had no clue where he was going. Thank God for GPS or this guy would be screwed.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

observer said:


> Undocumented immigrants are ineligible for MediCal.


So they just go to the nearest hospital emergency room, right? And the hospitals are required by law to treat them, then either billing the state or passing the costs along to insured patients. This is what I get from the paper anyway.


----------



## Ubererx

They would be flying there own saucers, and using there own asshole uber from there planet "uberton"...

Whats with people calling other people "aliens"..

Wonder what that guy with the funny hair due from the "H" channel would say about this.. ancient aliens


----------



## John Anderson

Older Chauffeur said:


> So they just go to the nearest hospital emergency room, right? And the hospitals are required by law to treat them, then either billing the state or passing the costs along to insured patients. This is what I get from the paper anyway.


I've never understood why they don't just transport them to hospitals south of the border. That would cost US State, property, and federal tax payers a lot less money. Then, after they're released back into the U.S. city of residence, immigration knows of their whereabouts. This would also pump much needed money into Mexican medical facilities.


----------



## uber_sea

It's actually quite easy to get a drivers license and insurance and even a fake ssn for illegal immigrants. 
I've hired some of them for my restaurant. They are very hard workers.

Uber just doesn't pay enough and most illegals here doesn't speak English very well.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

A side note, and apologies to the OP, some of the new drivers might be illegals in Calif, since they can now get licenses here. There are so many getting appointments that the DMV is overbooked to the point that citizens can't get appointments. I have to renew mine by March 5, but can't get into my local office between now and then. I have to go to another office about forty five minutes away, near the end of February, to get it in time. Ironically, that is in a farming area, with a perceived illegal population. The paper reported today that the line for walk-ins can be 500 people long. Our governor is trying to help these folks, but it wasn't thought out well in the planning, IMHO.


----------



## NoPings

How about this? A legal International student on a F1 visa for example is here legally. Can have a SSN, get a license and insurance, credit to buy a car. But legally, they can not work (well, not more than 20 hr a week, and that too on campus) but I think they can drive for Uber and no one will know about it, even though its illegal.


----------



## Lidman

The Kid said:


> In California it's possible, but not likely. Most illegals can make much more money in construction, gardening or cleaning houses.


Yup, never heard of any regulations on construction, and the rest.


----------



## Jeremy Joe

John Anderson said:


> Not the dreamers. And don't forget, the next president will be Hispanic.


LOL, the next President will be Hillary. Wanna bet?


----------



## observer

John Anderson said:


> The next guy will be Hispanic. I believe it in my heart. And why do you believe it will tak decades?


In my opinion there isn't any hispanic on a national level that can unify enough people behind him/her in 2016.

Whoever wins in 2016 will probably run again in 2020 and if they win that locks out any hispanic till 2024.

I think we will have a woman president before we have a hispanic president.

But, to me it doesn't matter if the next president is black,brown,purple,hispanic,white or alien from mars.

I just want the stupid a** politicians in congress to get off their a**es stop fighting and work together.


----------



## Jeremy Joe

NoPings said:


> How about this? A legal International student on a F1 visa for example is here legally. Can have a SSN, get a license and insurance, credit to buy a car. But legally, they can not work (well, not more than 20 hr a week, and that too on campus) but I think they can drive for Uber and no one will know about it, even though its illegal.


That's correct, but most international student wouldn't risk working illegally for Uber and voiding their lawful presence in the US.

They usually take cash jobs that don't leave a trace. Some work on campus legally. Many do unpaid internships at good firms.

What's the minimum age to join Uber as a driver? Is it 21 or 25? Hope it's not 18, anyway.


----------



## observer

Older Chauffeur said:


> So they just go to the nearest hospital emergency room, right? And the hospitals are required by law to treat them, then either billing the state or passing the costs along to insured patients. This is what I get from the paper anyway.


Yes, in an emergency situation, I believe you are right.

I was thinking the poster meant MediCal as regular health insurance. That they are ineligible for, as well as ineligible for Obamacare.


----------



## observer

John Anderson said:


> I've never understood why they don't just transport them to hospitals south of the border. That would cost US State, property, and federal tax payers a lot less money. Then, after they're released back into the U.S. city of residence, immigration knows of their whereabouts. This would also pump much needed money into Mexican medical facilities.


They would not only get good treatment but very inexpensive treatment.

A few years back my wife got sick down in Mexico. The doctor CAME to our house, checked her out. Then he referred us to a clinic for an ultrasound. We went got it done, brought results home. Doctor CAME back to our house, diagnosed her, prescribed medication.

Total cost for two house calls, ultrasound and medication, $80.00 dollars. Almost my copay here.


----------



## observer

The Kid said:


> In California it's possible, but not likely. Most illegals can make much more money in construction, gardening or cleaning houses.


When someone risks life and limb, leave family behind, in a lot of cases never to be seen again, those people are truly motivated to succeed.

I've known several immigrants with an elementary education or less, succeed in the US.

Just because they don't have papers doesn't mean they don't have common sense.

Common sense that appears to be lacking in a lot of Uber drivers.


----------



## uber_sea

NoPings said:


> How about this? A legal International student on a F1 visa for example is here legally. Can have a SSN, get a license and insurance, credit to buy a car. But legally, they can not work (well, not more than 20 hr a week, and that too on campus) but I think they can drive for Uber and no one will know about it, even though its illegal.


Correct. It is illegal but who's gonna care? Uber sure doesn't care.


----------



## observer

uber_sea said:


> Correct. It is illegal but who's gonna care? Uber sure doesn't care.


What part of Uber is legal?


----------



## uber_sea

observer said:


> What part of Uber is legal?


This is also correct.


----------



## observer

uber_sea said:


> This is also correct.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Someone here on an F1 visa can sign up for uber and get someone else to do the driving. Each car on your account can have multiple drivers.


----------



## Sweet Ping

John Anderson said:


> The next guy will be Hispanic. I believe it in my heart. And why do you believe it will tak decades?


Woman


----------



## frndthDuvel

doctor fuber said:


> any other people out there think this is a significant amount of ubers in your city?


Hey, you are from Foriduh? Why do Cubans get instant visas if they set foot on land, and Mexicans just get acused of being stupid enough to drive for UBER?


----------



## frndthDuvel

John Anderson said:


> Not the dreamers. And don't forget, the next president will be Hispanic.


No she won't!
Rubio LOL
Cruz, not an American Citizen let me see his birth certificate.


----------



## riChElwAy

John Anderson said:


> The next guy will be Hispanic.


the United States Presidential Election is next November?!?!?!


----------



## John Anderson

Jeremy Joe said:


> LOL, the next President will be Hillary. Wanna bet?


No. The next will be Hispanic.


----------



## John Anderson

riChElwAy said:


> the United States Presidential Election is next November?!?!?!


Do you know anything about US elections? It's in November 2016.


----------



## John Anderson

frndthDuvel said:


> No she won't!
> Rubio LOL
> Cruz, not an American Citizen let me see his birth certificate.


No, (not the Cuban ones) the Castro brothers will be president and Vice President.


----------



## observer

riChElwAy said:


> the United States Presidential Election is next November?!?!?!


Don't know if you are trying to be funny or if this is a serious question .

But all elections are in even number years.


----------



## riChElwAy

John Anderson said:


> Do you know anything about US elections? It's in November 2016.


that's "next November" you math wizard


----------



## Raquel

Does it matter if they drive uber/lyft? I mean their just trying to make a living..


----------



## riChElwAy

observer said:


> Don't know if you are trying to be funny or if this is a serious question .
> 
> But all elections are in even number years.


I'm trying to say holy crap the election is not far away! it's only 22 months away! that came quick #misunderstood


----------



## Older Chauffeur

frndthDuvel said:


> No she won't!
> Rubio LOL
> Cruz, not an American Citizen let me see his birth certificate.


Again with this? Senator Cruz was given dual U.S./Canadian citizen ship at birth, due the fact that his mother was a U.S. citizen living in Canada. He has said he will give up his Canadian citizenship to run for president.


----------



## observer

Older Chauffeur said:


> Again with this? Senator Cruz was given dual U.S./Canadian citizen ship at birth, due the fact that his mother was a U.S. citizen living in Canada. He has said he will give up his Canadian citizenship to run for president.


Uhhh, and why hasn't he given it up before now?


----------



## The Kid

Older Chauffeur said:


> A side note, and apologies to the OP, some of the new drivers might be illegals in Calif, since they can now get licenses here. There are so many getting appointments that the DMV is overbooked to the point that citizens can't get appointments. I have to renew mine by March 5, but can't get into my local office between now and then. I have to go to another office about forty five minutes away, near the end of February, to get it in time. Ironically, that is in a farming area, with a perceived illegal population. The paper reported today that the line for walk-ins can be 500 people long. Our governor is trying to help these folks, but it wasn't thought out well in the planning, IMHO.


I was in same situation. Went to the new License Only offices in Stanton. Took 50 minutes to find parking. Took just over 5 hours to complete.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Wow! I will allow myself extra time. I just had back surgery Friday, so I don't think I could stand in line that long. I wish they had allocated certain days or offices for those appointments. I think I read that they issued over 100k licenses to illegals in just the first few days. Yesterday's paper said they are having problems with getting enough translators, so applicants can bring a friend to translate, who will then be paid for his work by the state. Does anyone else see the problem with this? And once they pass the written test with the help of the " translator" then comes the appointment for the behind the wheel test,right? I pity the first time teenagers here trying to get an appointment.


----------



## The Kid

The Kid said:


> In California it's possible, but not likely. Most illegals can make much more money in construction, gardening or cleaning houses.


SORRY, should have said undocumented not illegals. After all we're just undocumented taxi operators. The bank robber is just an undocumented depositor. The drug dealer is just an undocumented Pharmacist.

Maybe I should give up on Uber and become and undocumented Brain Surgeon. I hear they make bank. I could do the surgeries at an undocumented hospital ( my basement). I'll charge half the price of the huge, over regulated hospital. If the State tries to stop me. I'll just ignore them and use the Uber defense. I'm making brain surgery available to more people at a lower price.


----------



## observer

The Kid said:


> SORRY, should have said undocumented not illegals. After all we're just undocumented taxi operators. The bank robber is just an undocumented depositor. The drug dealer is just an undocumented Pharmacist.
> 
> Maybe I should give up on Uber and become and undocumented Brain Surgeon. I hear they make bank. I could do the surgeries at an undocumented hospital ( my basement). I'll charge half the price of the huge, over regulated hospital. If the State tries to stop me. I'll just ignore them and use the Uber defense. I'm making brain surgery available to more people at a lower price.


You forgot undocumented Uber.


----------



## frndthDuvel

TRUE


Older Chauffeur said:


> Again with this? Senator Cruz was given dual U.S./Canadian citizen ship at birth, due the fact that his mother was a U.S. citizen living in Canada. He has said he will give up his Canadian citizenship to run for president.


What TRUE Patriot has dual citizenship? Let me see his birth certificate? And after I see it, I will not believe it,I am sure somebody faked it at birth knowing he might become Prez, and will ask to see it again and again and again and again and again. Isn't that what true Murrricans do?


----------



## Jeremy Joe

Older Chauffeur said:


> Wow! I will allow myself extra time. I just had back surgery Friday, so I don't think I could stand in line that long. I wish they had allocated certain days or offices for those appointments. I think I read that they issued over 100k licenses to illegals in just the first few days. Yesterday's paper said they are having problems with getting enough translators, so applicants can bring a friend to translate, who will then be paid for his work by the state. Does anyone else see the problem with this? And once they pass the written test with the help of the " translator" then comes the appointment for the behind the wheel test,right? I pity the first time teenagers here trying to get an appointment.


I just hope that "they can bring their friends as translators, who are then paid for by the State" is not true. It's unbelievable.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Don't you all just renew by mail?


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Once you hit 70 you have to do it in person, although the license is good for 5 years. You take the written test, eye test and get your picture and fingerprint taken. Ordinarily maybe a half hour with an appointment.
And yes the translator bit is true. It is intended for Mixtaca and other smaller groups where there are fewer interpreters available. So you bring your own and he later gets paid, according to an article in my local paper. Seems to me he could easily help you with the answers as well as the questions.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

doctor fuber said:


> any other people out there think this is a significant amount of ubers in your city?


The illegals stole jobs from Americans then Americans stole the jobs from the illegals ( I remember 20 years ago most cab drivers didn't speak English ) every one said driving a cab was a sh*** job


----------



## Jeremy Joe

20yearsdriving said:


> The illegals stole jobs from Americans then Americans stole the jobs from the illegals ( I remember 20 years ago most cab drivers didn't speak English ) every one said driving a cab was a sh*** job


"Americans stole jobs from the illegals"?!?

That's a first!


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Maybe reclaimed many low paid jobs they thought were sh**


----------



## observer

20yearsdriving said:


> The illegals stole jobs from Americans then Americans stole the jobs from the illegals ( I remember 20 years ago most cab drivers didn't speak English ) every one said driving a cab was a sh*** job


Just because they didn't speak English doesn't necessarily mean they were illegal.

Under that reasoning theres a few on this forum that must be illegal too.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

They were illegal ( I was illegal too ) I guess my point is why are people concerned now 
this job was a crapy job , it still is according to the pay people receive here , me as a illegal think is unfair some other driver is working for less than minimum wage ( this used to be the other way around ) it's crazy , hope you get my initial point


----------



## Syd

Anzac said:


> They would need get a newish car. And a driver license and insurance. Not so easy for an illegal alien.


Hey but if they share a car like they share a house it's possible 60 aliens in a house lol. They all pay $15 a month works out well for them. They could do the same with s car. Also before I get called a racist and anti immigrant , my parents are from Brazil we imigrated here the right way


----------



## Syd

The Kid said:


> In California it's possible, but not likely. Most illegals can make much more money in construction, gardening or cleaning houses.


Lol


----------



## John Anderson

Syd said:


> Hey but if they share a car like they share a house it's possible 60 aliens in a house lol. They all pay $15 a month works out well for them. They could do the same with s car. Also before I get called a racist and anti immigrant , my patents ate from Brazil we migrated here the right way


Brazil is one the most racist cultures in the world.


----------



## Luberon

doctor fuber said:


> any other people out there think this is a significant amount of ubers in your city?


If you are illegal with fake SSN and (fake) driving license you avoid jobs that do background checks like a plague. You are afraid what they might uncover. You would rather work under the table for less pay.


----------



## Syd

John Anderson said:


> Brazil is one the most racist cultures in the world.


Aye so you know from experience lol. Brazil is not bad Brazil is a plethora of cultures, Spanish,Indio, bush people.... People do not make a country racist. There is difference between institutional racisim and individual racism my friend. Like blacks here in the U.S they are screwed by the institution daily. Brazil not so much. There has been civil wars genocide in Brazil but not cause of race but people fighting corrupt governments. English is my second language so please forgive my grammer. Perhaps you have Brazil, and Argentina confused.


----------



## TeleSki

My ex is from Brasil. I've been down there are few times. They don't seem too racist for the most part, but then again, I don't think most Americans are racist, either. They don't call people, japanese-brasilians; italian-brasilians, etc., as we call people african-american, mexican-American, etc. They are just "Brasilians". That's the way it should be here, but the left wants to label everybody.


----------



## Lidman

I wanna visit Brazil. I would love to attend their traditional Rio Carnivals.


----------



## TeleSki

Lidman said:


> I wanna visit Brazil. I would love to attend their traditional Rio Carnivals.


I haven't been to Carnival, but Rio (Copacabana, Ipanema, LeBlon) all go off on New Year.


----------



## Syd

You go to Brazil there big party every we're. The most beautiful women in the world.


----------



## Syd

Lidman said:


> I wanna visit Brazil. I would love to attend their traditional Rio Carnivals.


You would have s blast. Lol


----------



## TeleSki

Syd said:


> You go to Brazil there big party every we're. The most beautiful women in the world.


I want to go back, now that I'm single again


----------



## Syd

TeleSki said:


> I want to go back, now that I'm single again


I visit at least once a year. It's fun time just don't drink the water in certain municipalities or you will wake up with Montazuma's Revenge lol. Your culo will b on fire. Lol


----------



## Dany

Illegal immigrants they have brain they don't do this shit job 90 cent/ mile
They have better thing to do
Only crazy people they drive for fuber


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Uberdawg said:


> They are putting anyone on the street with a pulse and an '05 Civic. I saw it firsthand at the Uber office. Guy could barely speak English, was new to town but he was an Uber driver. He may have been totally legal but what difference does it make? He still could not speak the language and he had no clue where he was going. Thank God for GPS or this guy would be screwed.


[QUOTE="Uberdawg, post: 152873,


POST #15 / UBERDAWG: ♤♡♢♧ If you remem-
ber one of the FEW HONEST STATEMENTS
of #{T}RUTHLESS LEADER has been an ex-
pressed desire for ALL Uberpeeps to be re-
placed by GOOGLE-style driverless vehicles.

PLEASE GOD, he won' t start an UNPAID
INTERNSHIP paid with #FUBER pfennigs and
#GUARANTEES THAT AREN'T!

BTW kudos on generating more "likes" than
messages. Must be that Southern Hospitality.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Sweet Ping said:


> Woman


POST # 34 / SWEETPING the VLAD: ♤♡♢♧ Your
monoword posts would be even sweeter if you
transposed your "lubricant" quip to the
signature line!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

[QUOTE="riChElwAy, post: 153395, member: 

POST # 42/ RICHELWAY/ C.E.A.?: ♤♡♢♧ While
you're being such a smartass, why don't you
transpose your "I've got.." hidden statement
to the Signature Line?

Oh, that's right... your city doesn't have
an NFL FRANCHISE ... ANYMORE!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Syd said:


> Aye so you know from experience lol. Brazil is not bad Brazil is a plethora of cultures, Spanish,Indio, bush people.... People do not make a country racist. There is difference between institutional racisim and individual racism my friend. Like blacks here in the U.S they are screwed by the institution daily. Brazil not so much. There has been civil wars genocide in Brazil but not cause of race but people fighting corrupt governments. English is my second language so please forgive my grammer. Perhaps you have Brazil, and Argentina confused.


POST # 64 / SYD: ♤♡♢♧ Thank you for the
firsthand commentary on your native
Brazil and congratulations on being able
to post with near-fluency in a 2nd language!
Three consecutive years of Espanol en Collegio
has me among your admirers.

As such I feel obliged to clarify the diff-
erence between an avatar and posting a photo attachment to initiate laughter/conversation.

Your avatar represents YOU to ForumMembers.
PLEASE TELL US that it doesn't represent your
physical "fattributes" but rather was included
to give other Members a hearty laugh when
reading your posts. The photo "as is" depicts
a morbidly obese individual, which evokes
pity, sadness and revulsion. You can't read
the "punchline" unless the photo is magnified,
by which time readers are already "grossed
out" by the UNHEALTHY IMAGE.

Anyway listen to/read from the wisdom of
your fellow drivers and don't get fooled by
#FUBER's #Vortex-of- Bulls☆☆t. Enjoy a 
Happy New Year in one of my favorite places.


----------



## John Anderson

Syd said:


> Aye so you know from experience lol. Brazil is not bad Brazil is a plethora of cultures, Spanish,Indio, bush people.... People do not make a country racist. There is difference between institutional racisim and individual racism my friend. Like blacks here in the U.S they are screwed by the institution daily. Brazil not so much. There has been civil wars genocide in Brazil but not cause of race but people fighting corrupt governments. English is my second language so please forgive my grammer. Perhaps you have Brazil, and Argentina confused.


No, the largest numbers of blacks reside in Brazil. They have no gov representation, let alone any possibility of winning a presidential election. Slavery of Africans ended 23 years after here and their version of Jim Crowe never did.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Now at $0.70 a mile, any job pays more than Uber. Spinning signs pays more!


^^^
LOL!


----------



## Syd

John Anderson said:


> No, the largest numbers of blacks reside in Brazil. They have no gov representation, let alone any possibility of winning a presidential election. Slavery of Africans ended 23 years after here and their version of Jim Crowe never did.


My friend lol, you are funny 7.61% are black. That's not a large number. Blacks are not the majority the white population in around 47%. It's harmful to spout such unread facts. Lol there is no Jim crow laws in Brazil. If anyone is persecuted it's the natives of Brazil, la Indios or Indians. My friend you really should check your self as you can see below I am of African decent, but Brazilian lol, my wife is from Paraguay but her race is white. You must of. It read what I said about blacks in America. The slave trade originated with Arabs,and white Christian colonialism and the Ashkenazi Jews. My grammer is awful, but I speak Spanish,English,Portuguese. I am well read. English is my third language. Watch dr John henrik Clark, Dr Yosef Ben jochannon. Blacks in America only know his-story not history. You need check your self. Your history did not start with the white mans slave trade. There has been a consorted effort to kill exterminate melanin people across the world . Again I from Brazil my wife is from Paraguay manny races in south America my friend


----------



## John Anderson

Syd said:


> My friend lol, you are funny 7.61% are black. That's not a large number. Blacks are not the majority the white population in around 47%. It's harmful to spout such unread facts. Lol there is no Jim crow laws in Brazil. If anyone is persecuted it's the natives of Brazil, la Indios or Indians. My friend you really should check your self as you can see below I am of African decent, but Brazilian lol, my wife is from Paraguay but her race is white. You must of. It read what I said about blacks in America. The slave trade originated with Arabs,and white Christian colonialism and the Ashkenazi Jews. My grammer is awful, but I speak Spanish,English,Portuguese. I am well read. English is my third language. Watch dr John henrik Clark, Dr Yosef Ben jochannon. Blacks in America only know his-story not history. You need check your self. Your history did not start with the white mans slave trade. There has been a consorted effort to kill exterminate melanin people across the world . Again I from Brazil my wife is from Paraguay manny races in south America my friend
> View attachment 4202
> View attachment 4203


Depends on your definition of black. In this country, for example, there were few blacks 1865-1895. But the U.S. version of Jim Crowe changed it. Suddenly, there were former whites, former native Americans with 1 black great grand parent deemed completely black en masse. Still the case.

Most Brazilian ppl would be considered black here. But whom I'm talking about are the obviously connected pessoas de descendência Africana. Pardos e ******... Together, they'd be powerful political block. But I've met these RACIST Pardos who look exactly like ME. I live in Marietta, Georgia's Brazilian Capitol.


----------



## Syd

John Anderson said:


> No, the largest numbers of blacks reside in Brazil. They have no gov representation, let alone any possibility of winning a presidential election. Slavery of Africans ended 23 years after here and their version of Jim Crowe never did.


My friend lol, you are funny 7.61% are black. That's not a large number. Blacks are not the majority the white population in around 47%. It's harmful to spout such unread facts. Lol there is no Jim crow laws in Brazil. If anyone is persecuted it's the natives of Brazil, la Indios or Indians. My friend you really should check your self as you can see below I am of African decent, but Brazilian lol, my wife is from Paraguay but her race is white. You must of. It read what I said about blacks in America. The slave trade originated with Arabs,and white Christian colonialism and the Ashkenazi Jews. My grammer is awful, but I speak Spanish,English,Portuguese. I am well read. English is my third language. Watch dr John henrik Clark, Dr Yosef Ben jochannon. Blacks in America only know his-story not history. You need check your self. Your history did not start with the white mans slave trade. There has been a consorted effort to kill exterminate melanin people across the world . Again I from Brazil my wife is from Paraguay manny races in south America my friend


John Anderson said:


> Depends on your definition of black. In this country, for example, there were few blacks 1865-1895. But the U.S. version of Jim Crowe changed it. Suddenly, there were former whites, former native Americans with 1 black great grand parent deemed completely black en masse. Still the case.
> 
> Most Brazilian ppl would be considered black here. But whom I'm talking about are the obviously connected pessoas de descendência Africana. Pardos e ******... Together, they'd be powerful political block. But I've met these RACIST Pardos who look exactly like ME. I live in Marietta, Georgia's Brazilian Capitol.


I just think it's dangerous to say a whole country is racist. I do like your points though, we can agree to disagree. I appreciate you being respectful and value your opinion.


----------



## Uberdawg

Luberon said:


> If you are illegal with fake SSN and (fake) driving license you avoid jobs that do background checks like a plague. You are afraid what they might uncover. You would rather work under the table for less pay.


That's must be a ****ing really short table for less pay than Uber.


----------



## John Anderson

Uberdawg said:


> That's must be a ****ing really short table for less pay than Uber.


https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...xfoRahs6o2z0s1CRaxNkgEbaaZus4ljfB3-hvpg9Y0m1g

They ARE paying Chinese level wages, so this does fit.


----------



## Uberdawg

Good one. I like it!


----------



## PrestonT

Worcester Sauce said:


> ...if you are referring to undocumented workers, the answer is yes. But many are just too smart to do Uber


For the record, they are undocumented because they are illegal aliens.


----------



## ColdRider

Lol at all the wrong election predictions in this thread!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Jeremy Joe said:


> That's correct, but most international student wouldn't risk working illegally for Uber and voiding their lawful presence in the US.
> 
> They usually take cash jobs that don't leave a trace. Some work on campus legally. Many do unpaid internships at good firms.
> 
> What's the minimum age to join Uber as a driver? Is it 21 or 25? Hope it's not 18, anyway.


I've worked with quite a few international students at Baylor College of Medicine. They do plenty of shady, even illegal things. And by the time anyone notices, they're back in China. I can definitely see them driving for uber.


----------



## tohunt4me

John Anderson said:


> This is doable in many states.


Too many states.


----------



## CherylC

Anzac said:


> They would need get a newish car. And a driver license and insurance. Not so easy for an illegal alien.


Exactly. But how are they doing background checks. Riddle me that??? We have history that is checked. They don't? What's wrong with that picture?


Anzac said:


> They would need get a newish car. And a driver license and insurance. Not so easy for an illegal alien.


----------



## PCH5150

Jeremy Joe said:


> LOL, the next President will be Hillary. Wanna bet?


Hope you didn't bet too much, lol


----------



## CherylC

Noooo!!! Lol



John Anderson said:


> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...xfoRahs6o2z0s1CRaxNkgEbaaZus4ljfB3-hvpg9Y0m1g
> 
> They ARE paying Chinese level wages, so this does fit.


Haha


----------



## Buddywannaride

Chicago-uber said:


> View attachment 4103


Yes! I've seen these nasty Uber drivers!


----------



## canyon

Worcester Sauce said:


> ...if you are referring to undocumented workers, the answer is yes. But many are just too smart to do Uber


Their illegal dumbass! they've broken the law.



John Anderson said:


> The next guy will be Hispanic. I believe it in my heart. And why do you believe it will tak decades?


Keep Dreaming! We tried another one before Trump and you saw how that worked out. No its not going to happen for at least another generation.


----------



## phillipzx3

canyon said:


> Their illegal dumbass! they've broken the law.
> 
> Keep Dreaming! We tried another one before Trump and you saw how that worked out. No its not going to happen for at least another generation.


My predictions is Trump will either be wearing handcuffs, or he'll be removed from office (the GOP doesn't much care for him, but they like his VP) before his first year is up.


----------



## CherylC

phillipzx3 said:


> My predictions is Trump will either be wearing handcuffs, or he'll be removed from office (the GOP doesn't much care for him, but they like his VP) before his first year is up.


There might not be anyone left in Washington who isn't in handcuffs once the whole Pizzagate busts wide open. This is gonna be epic!!! UK, Australia...Washington pervs are next.


----------



## jonhjax

I recently read a news article that stated that in 2016 there were more latin/hispanic babies born in the USA than any other ethnic group. It predicted whites will be a minority group by about 2043.


----------

